# Interesting Article on the Standing Overhead Press by Bill Star



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

http://startingstrength.com/articles/stronger_press_starr.pdf

Interesting comments from Bill Starr.

The Standing OHP used to be "the" movement for testing upper body strength, but this kind of went out the window when Olympic Lifting Commitee removed it and just kept the snatch and clean n jerk.

Also makes an interesting point about the Weider brothers removing the athletic element out of Bodybuilding, which lead to less and less Bodybuilders performing the press in order to enter strength competitions.

The point on Bodybuilding makes perfect sense when you think about the attitude of todays Bodybuilders. "I don't care how much I lift as long as I'm growing"

Nothing wrong with that of course (before anyone jumps on it :lol: )

Anyways, although long, it's a good read! I'm currently in a race over on Stronglifts.com to hit a 140kg standing overhead press by the end of 2011, so ol Bill's tips will come in handy!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Read that a while back, its a good article 

140kg overhead press I can only dream of lol


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi thanks for posting that, i'll read through properly later but a bit pushed for time just now..

I might be in the minority but i think the overhead press is a greater display of upper body strength than the bench..........

Good luck with hitting 140kg.........


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Bump for when home


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

140 ohp sounds massive


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

Mark W H said:


> 140 ohp sounds massive


Wow, I could't even get that off the ground! mg:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

BB73 said:


> Wow, I could't even get that off the ground! mg:





Mark W H said:


> 140 ohp sounds massive


It's gonna be tough, but it's just 7.5kg above my bodyweight so it's realistic but long term goal.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Simon, what's your current OHP?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

God said:


> Simon, what's your current OHP?


105kg x1 at present.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Pretty good then. Your deadlift and squat have shot up in a short space of time so no reason not to believe the same won't happen with the OHP. Good luck


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

God said:


> Pretty good then. Your deadlift and squat have shot up in a short space of time so no reason not to believe the same won't happen with the OHP. Good luck


Cheers mate! Just bought myself some wrist straps as well, so I'm hoping they'll help me add weight to both my Bench and OHP.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Just started over head pressing myself, I like it alot to be honest

Apparently strong over head press carrys over really well into the bench

75kg x 5 atm


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Apparently strong over head press carrys over really well into the bench


Not for me it doesn't. My bench press is dire but i can do 110kg ohp and just failed to lock out on 115kg last weekend.

My problem is trying to breathe whilst holding the weight at anything over 100kg in order to do reps. My best bench is only 150kg although last time i tried 140kg i failed but then i wasn't too well after that. A lot of people i know can bench more but few can do so much on the ohp out of those i have seen.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Not for me it doesn't. My bench press is dire but i can do 110kg ohp and just failed to lock out on 115kg last weekend.
> 
> My problem is trying to breathe whilst holding the weight at anything over 100kg in order to do reps. My best bench is only 150kg although last time i tried 140kg i failed but then i wasn't too well after that. A lot of people i know can bench more but few can do so much on the ohp out of those i have seen.


Everyones different I guess, its a good movement anyway and a storng set of shoulders cant hurt, most people are crap at OHP because they dont do it

I never see any one doing it, plenty of DB and arnold press and seated smith machine presses though

But standing overhead press is nearly as rare as seeing some one squat :laugh:


----------

